# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Composer de la musique

## smyley

::salut:: 

Je voudrais juste savoir, connaissez vous de bon logiciels qui pourrai me permettre de faire de la musique avec mon PC, de pouvoir faire des mlodies, des compositions et tout et tout ? je sais, a peut faire bizarre, mais c'est juste une envie de ... dlirer ...

Merci d'avance

----------


## FraK

Bien sur ...
Au choix, parmis les meilleurs disponibles en ce moment :

- FLStudio (Fruity Loops Studio)
- Live !

Ce sont les 2 seuls  mon gout qui se dmarquent, avec une trs nette prfrence pour Live! (plus complet, plus de samples  dispo, et possibilit de tlcharger beaucoup de librairies de sons)
FLStudio est trs bien pour commencer, se faire la main, etc ..., une fois que tu seras rd, passes sur Live!

----------


## Manumotion

Fruity loops et Adobe audition  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## tuxakadjseb

Quel est ton systme d'exploitation exactement ? XPSP2 ? Vista ? Mandriva 2008 ? Ubuntu 7.10 ?

Veux-tu que ce logiciel gre le midi ? Uniquement les boucles audio ? Fais-tu de l'enregistrement live ?

Quelle est ta carte audio ?

Sbastien

----------


## smyley

> Bien sur ...
> Au choix, parmis les meilleurs disponibles en ce moment :
> 
> - FLStudio (Fruity Loops Studio)
> - Live !


Merci de l'info, ds demain je vais aller les regarder pour voir ce qu'il en est  ::D: 




> Fruity loops et Adobe audition


Adobe audition ? a doit tre payant non ?




> Quel est ton systme d'exploitation exactement ? XPSP2 ? Vista ? Mandriva 2008 ? Ubuntu 7.10 ?


 ::oops::  j'ai oubli qu'il y avait plusieurs OS  ::oops:: 
Je suis sur Vista pour l'instant




> Veux-tu que ce logiciel gre le midi ? Uniquement les boucles audio ?


Si seulement je savais ce que a voulais dire ...  ::oops:: 




> Fais-tu de l'enregistrement live ?


Non ...




> Quelle est ta carte audio ?


La carte son intgre sur mon PC Portable  ::aie:: 
En fait je suis vraiment pas exigeant cot audio, c'est plus une envie de voir ce que je peut faire avec mon pc portable, pour me faire mes propres chefs d'oeuvres  ::aie::  ( des trucs genre techno, pour quoi pas  ::D:  ) je n'ai pas toute la panoplie que pourrai avoir un Dj ...

----------


## Manumotion

> Adobe audition ? a doit tre payant non ?



Ah oui mince j'y pensais plus.... oui c'est payant

----------


## FraK

Pour dbuter, FL est plus que bien.
Il a deja des rythmes pr-enregistrs, quand tu les ouvres, cela t'aide  comprendre comment les trimmers fonctionnent, comment composer une mlodie avec un sample, etc ...

----------


## Invit

Tu sais lire une partition ou pas ?

----------


## Aitone

Je plussoie pour FLStudio  ::king:: 

Il faut tlcharger pas mal de samples supplmentaires pour commencer  faire quelque chose de bien mais il est terrible.
Y'a 2 ou 3 ans, j'ai fait pas mal de tech avec.

----------


## smyley

Je vais ssayer FLStudio pour voir, je vous tiendrais au courrant  ::king::

----------


## FraK

Si tu as besoin de samples ou loops, n'hsites pas  demander ton chemin ;p

----------


## smyley

Donc,
J'ai enfin russit  avoir FLStudio et tout et tout, mais, quand je lit le son j'entend des petits craquements comme si mes hauts parleurs rendaient l'ame ( je prcise, a ne se fait que sous FLStudio ). Il y a une mise  jour  faire pour Vista ?
ps. j'ai la version 7
ps2. ma carte son c'est "Realtek High Definition Audio"

----------


## FraK

mmmmmmmmhhhh
j'ai eu Vista, et j'ai jamais eu ce problme, que ce soit avec Ableton Live ou FL Studio.
Peut etre appliquer le SP1 : adresse
Sinon (pour pas baver sur Vista) repasses sur XP car plus stable pour le moment (c'est ce que j'ai fait pour ma part apres d'normes bugs et collision de CG)

----------


## smyley

Oops, j'avais oubli de rpondre et du coup, je pensais que personne ne m'avais rpondu  ::oops:: 
Donc, non je ne repasserai pas sous XP,  part quelques crash de l'explorateur je n'ai pas eu d'autres problmes et moi je l'aime mon Vista  ::aie:: 
Par contre, le problme avec FL Studio n'est pas rsolu et je n'ai pas envie d'installer le SP avant qu'il n'arrive sur Windows Update. Je me mfie toujours des prversions ( l c'est encore en RC ).

Enfin, j'ai dcouvers un logiciel gratuit qui s'appelle BUZZle ... vous le connaissez ? que vaut-il ?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Si tu veux composer ou faire des arrangements de partition il y a finale notepad il est gratuit.

----------


## FraK

Je ne connias pas du tout Buzzle ... mais n'tant pas difficile et loin de l, je vais le tester aussi ^^
Sinon utilises Ableton Live (shareware) mais bon ...  toi de jouer ^^
Si tu ne le trouves pas, je peux toujours te l'envoyer par courrier, aucuns problmes.

----------


## Monstros Velu

Je fais remonter un vieux thread, mais pour une prcsion qui peut tre importante : Finale Notepad n'est pas gratuit : http://www.finalemusic.com/NotePad/

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

> Je fais remonter un vieux thread, mais pour une prcsion qui peut tre importante : Finale Notepad n'est pas gratuit : http://www.finalemusic.com/NotePad/


Sa ne date pas de longtemps avant il tait gratuit, je l'ai sur mon ordinateur. Par contre, c'est dommage c'tait un bon soft. Tu peux toujours chercher voir si certains site propose encore le tlchargement de la version gratuite ( la version 2008)

----------


## Monstros Velu

J'essaie MuseScore l. C'est sous licence GPL.

----------

